# Gun Classified...



## Splittine

Hypothetically if we brought gun sales back how would you like to see them "managed". It would strictly be private sales only no business ads but other than that what would you like to see. And go....


----------



## John B.

Seems fine to me! Proceed sir!

Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## johnf

We have one on an Arkansas hunting forum and it's just in the regular trading post with all other hunting items. Businesses can't advertise for sale items.


----------



## Splittine

johnf said:


> We have one on an Arkansas hunting forum and it's just in the regular trading post with all other hunting items. Businesses can't advertise for sale items.


Yeah we had one here for years but certain members ruined it for everyone. These members would be dealt with before the fact of starting it back up if it did happen.


----------



## John B.

I'd be curious if those members would switch back over... they seem content talking BS on the "other" forum. I look at both, but I did enjoy this forum much better.

Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## welldoya

I would say just fix whatever the problem was that caused you to take the classifieds off in the first place. 
Make it where members must have 30 meaningful posts to access the classifieds. That keeps newbies from just using the classifieds and not contributing to the forum.
Maybe only allow one ad per week. If I remember correctly, that was one of the problems wasn't it ? Some people using it as their personal store-front ?


----------



## Emerald Ghost

NO DEALERS, otherwise it would be welcome.


----------



## neckmoe

Engage the new feature. No Dealers. PM user for further details as to cost or trades. Have the moderators delete any unwanted posts or users that wouldn't meet the guidelines.


----------



## cody&ryand

I am all for bringing it back wasn't a fan of the gulf coast gun forum and never purchased anything over there but used to buy and trade a good many fire arms here back in the day


----------



## off route II

I'm all for it, didn't see a problem before but keep it private between members with high post numbers.


----------



## FenderBender

Maybe keep the posts off the main page, à la the "politics" and "religion" section. That way the main fishing and hunting stuff most people browse off the new posts section won't be cluttered up with a million guns for sale posts. And the people who want to buy guns would have no problem searching for them.


----------



## Big B

I like the idea but I think some old rules should still apply. State location and price.


----------



## Splittine

FenderBender said:


> Maybe keep the posts off the main page, à la the "politics" and "religion" section. That way the main fishing and hunting stuff most people browse off the new posts section won't be cluttered up with a million guns for sale posts. And the people who want to buy guns would have no problem searching for them.



That will for sure be the case.


----------



## Brandon_SPC

Same way Gulfcoastgunforum.com does theirs and a section that lets us post about the person we dealt with and rate them. So we notify other people if there are people trying to become members and scamming people out on sales.


----------



## Burnt Drag

@Splittine,

It took over a year for Ian and the mods to get the forum GCGF running smoothly. THere have been a few bad eggs, but they get weeded and vetted quickly. There is a strict set of rules and violators are first warned, then banned.


----------



## Mike Moore

I'd love to see it back with the suggested regulations.


----------



## RockB

Is there a way to make it so that there cannot be any replies? Only the original listing and anyone interested has to interact with the seller via PM or e-mail?

I'd like to see the posts show up when I click the "New Posts" link as that is how I use the forum: Log in, click the new posts link and scan the results for anything that looks interesting.


----------



## floorguy

I think that bill has already been filled


----------



## Fielro

I think it would be a great idea


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET

Please bring it back!

Buyer seller feedback sticky
Minimum meaningful post count
No dealers
Separate section for firearms and accessories is nice.


----------



## Spoolin Up

I like this forum as it is. The guys @ the gun forum seem to have filled that need. I kinda like the seperation, you will just see duplicate posts between forums


----------



## Lil' Scout

Bigdaddy's said:


> I like this forum as it is. The guys @ the gun forum seem to have filled that need. I kinda like the seperation, you will just see duplicate posts between forums



I understand BigDaddy's position, but would rather trade/sale weapons with people that I can vet through a network of folks that give me a reasonable level of comfort.


----------



## Jason

1st Chase, a cookout and I'm not invited but my ole lady and daughter are:001_huh::shifty:??? Then something important as bringing firearms back and I'm not notified??? Man, been sick all week and don't even get thought about! I'm taking my toys home!!! hahahaha

You know my feelings on it brother! Let me know what ya need brother!


----------



## Splittine

Jason said:


> 1st Chase, a cookout and I'm not invited but my ole lady and daughter are:001_huh::shifty:??? Then something important as bringing firearms back and I'm not notified??? Man, been sick all week and don't even get thought about! I'm taking my toys home!!! hahahaha
> 
> You know my feelings on it brother! Let me know what ya need brother!



I've called you a couple times this week. Hit me up. And yeah you are invited to.


----------



## GROUPERKING

I would like to see it brought back. I don't care if it's posted on another forum . I only use this one , so I won't know it's a duplicate post.


----------



## tkh329

Please bring it back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

floorguy said:


> I think that bill has already been filled


Ok... I'll bite... why do you think that?

Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## Downtime2

FenderBender said:


> Maybe keep the posts off the main page, à la the "politics" and "religion" section. That way the main fishing and hunting stuff most people browse off the new posts section won't be cluttered up with a million guns for sale posts. And the people who want to buy guns would have no problem searching for them.


Like this, John. I think that's what he means. Be like Polyticks and Religion.....have it's own section off the main feed.


----------



## Splittine

floorguy said:


> I think that bill has already been filled


If you are referring to the penis measuring gun forum then guess you are right. :whistling: There is a lot of members that refuse to go on there due to the "expert advice" that follows people's post. Hence why this thread was started.


----------



## Jason

Hahaha...Chase is soooo true, although I still do business on there when I need to because a few idiots won't hurt my feelings. Heck there are a few idiots that have been avoided by me on here to so no worries!!!


----------



## floorguy

Splittine said:


> If you are referring to the penis measuring gun forum then guess you are right. :whistling: There is a lot of members that refuse to go on there due to the "expert advice" that follows people's post. Hence why this thread was started.


Like that's never happened here or still does on occasion. Go for it I am in.


----------



## bigbulls

Don't allow dealers to post in the private classifieds section. No advertising allowed. Private, person to person sales only.

Seller must post location, detailed description, pictures, and must have a price and/or trade value....... no auction style threads. 

Posting in the thread that the price is too high, you can get it cheaper some where else, etc... should not be tolerated and results in that person banned from classifieds for a month. Second time a year, third time life.

The only discussions taking place in a for sale post should be discussions about the actual item for sale. No off topic BS.




Have a dealer only section where local dealers can post deals that they may have. Like when they get powder in stock or hard to find guns like PMR30's. Do not allow replies in that section. It's simple a place for dealers to post what they have in stock and a price or if/when they have a sale going on. This should be done in the fishing classifieds too IMO.




IMO, *ALL* of the classified sections need to be put into a single main classifieds area. Fishing, scuba, kayak, hunting, firearms, miscelanious, etc... etc... all need to be located in a single area. People looking to buy or sell can go to a single area to buy anything they want instead of scrolling through all of the numerous sections. It would just make it easier to find what you want to buy.


----------



## MrFish

I can't believe that this is being debated again. Y'all do know that guns kill people??


----------



## Outside9

No real suggestions about how it should be run, only a few know exactly what or who was the problem.

However, I will make the comment I would like to see it come back. I hunt and this is the forum I'm most comfortable on, I like the folks on here and personally know several. I like trading more than I like selling and the hunters on here normally have my kind of crap.

Bring it back please!


----------



## SAWMAN

*Just The Same*

Keep this forum exactly like it is now. Absolutely,positively,NO buying,selling,or trading of guns. And if you "venture" past that line in the sand,a severe warning should come from the excellent mods that patrol these boards. 

Most all know why the admin chose to get rid of the gun selling and trading. That was his/their decision. That is primarily why that other forum sprang to life. Keep all the gun stuff over there. We all know exactly where to go for the gun "fix" ..... don't we ?? 

If I want to buy a bass rod I come here. If I want to buy,sell,trade,or talk guns I go there. It is great having that choice. 

Admin and mods ....... keep up the great work,and please,don't change a thing. --- SAWMAN


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET

SAWMAN said:


> Keep this forum exactly like it is now. Absolutely,positively,NO buying,selling,or trading of guns. And if you "venture" past that line in the sand,a severe warning should come from the excellent mods that patrol these boards.
> 
> Most all know why the admin chose to get rid of the gun selling and trading. That was his/their decision. That is primarily why that other forum sprang to life. Keep all the gun stuff over there. We all know exactly where to go for the gun "fix" ..... don't we ??
> 
> If I want to buy a bass rod I come here. If I want to buy,sell,trade,or talk guns I go there. It is great having that choice.
> 
> Admin and mods ....... keep up the great work,and please,don't change a thing. --- SAWMAN


No offense but I couldn't disagree more. I reluctantly joined the gcgf. At first some of the mods were complete pricks on a power trip. I have bought and sold a few on there with zero issues. The thing I dislike most about the gcgf is I could care less about 90% of the guns posted there. Back when guns were being sold on here, a majority of them were something I may be interested in.


----------



## Splittine

Thanks for the feedback guys. Gonna see what we can do to get it jump started and back running.


----------



## Try'n Hard

They hurt my feelings over in GCGF - all I wanted was a .45 that had a safety and OMG!!


----------



## Downtime2

I got nothing against GCGF, or the multiple FB pages doing the same. I think it can do fine here too.


----------



## John B.

Downtime2 said:


> I got nothing against GCGF, or the multiple FB pages doing the same. I think it can do fine here too.


Multiple.... I'm in over 30 between Biloxi and Tallahassee. Each page has something to offer. Plus considering this forum has 10x the members than GCFC, I'm sure this page will do fine. 

Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## off route II

SAWMAN said:


> Keep this forum exactly like it is now. Absolutely,positively,NO buying,selling,or trading of guns. And if you "venture" past that line in the sand,a severe warning should come from the excellent mods that patrol these boards.
> 
> Most all know why the admin chose to get rid of the gun selling and trading. That was his/their decision. That is primarily why that other forum sprang to life. Keep all the gun stuff over there. We all know exactly where to go for the gun "fix" ..... don't we ??
> 
> If I want to buy a bass rod I come here. If I want to buy,sell,trade,or talk guns I go there. It is great having that choice.
> 
> Admin and mods ....... keep up the great work,and please,don't change a thing. --- SAWMAN


Well I don't think I've seen you post on this forum since the gun sales were stopped, I could be wrong, but that makes me think you might have been part of the problem before and I doubt you even own a bass rod but I could be wrong again since I never remember a post about fishing but I could be wrong.......Just saying


----------



## MrFish

MrFish said:


> I can't believe that this is being debated again. Y'all do know that guns kill people??


Seriously, I don't know if this forum is ready for the legal ramifications that could follow if a pier rat buys a gun on here and shoots some poor, innocent boater just trying to catch one of them limefish next to the pier. They don't understand that the ocean belongs to boaters.:yes:


----------



## IM4MOPAR

I'M in!!!! GAME ON:thumbup:


----------



## SAWMAN

Absolutely,positively,NO GUNS HERE !! This forum is perfect for what it does. (So are the people like offe routte III)We/me/you do not need to be even talking guns over here. 

Fishing here ................ guns,reloading,hunting over there. PERFECT !! --- SAWMAN


----------



## MrFish

Chet Manley for president


----------



## Splittine

SAWMAN said:


> Absolutely,positively,NO GUNS HERE !! This forum is perfect for what it does. (So are the people like offe routte III)We/me/you do not need to be even talking guns over here.
> 
> Fishing here ................ guns,reloading,hunting over there. PERFECT !! --- SAWMAN


You seem to be overwhelmingly out voted here. Don't understand why you would be so butthurt about guns being sold here. Guess some people just need something to complain about cause you more than voiced your opinion on us not selling them a while back.


----------



## davdoc0011

Sawman wants everything the same because all he does is act like the price police and downgrade everyone's posts? No one has any guns that are nicer than his and he's got a Beowulf so he's king. But I don't have to tell anyone this. Used to do it on this forum and does it on the other one as well. I'm for classifieds again. It's some of the members that need to be banned from having access to it


----------



## chaddd

Don't start selling guns on here again...I spent way too much money when they were on here!


----------



## SAWMAN

As others have probably noticed. I hit a nerve. I came on this thread simply stating my opinion and look above at the reaction I got. Even the mods seem to condone this behavior. That tells me the owner/admin does also. This is extremely sad. The forum that is represented by it's members and it's mods have spoken. 

I will stop by here from time to time just to take a look at ....?.... well,really don't know. Hope that this forum does well with it's fishing sales and talk. Seems like I first got talked down to when several,including myself,came on here and possibly knew more about guns,and reloading than a few of the other people(including Splittine)did. 

Remember .......... please do not ever start selling guns again. Don't even talk about them. Like last time,the owners will probably feel like the sky is falling all over again. I know that if this forum ITSELF (not the members)did not do anything wrong/suspicious there would still be a "Guns For Sale" section. This forum shit on it's own dinner table. Again --> SAD !! 
--- SAWMAN


----------



## 192

This guy should be on medication. Gods gift to guns and forums.


----------



## Splittine

Sawman no one is having a fit except you, everyone else is having an adult conversation. And the way you handle yourself it's amazing how mods condone your actions on the gun forum. Your constant bullying and putting down is sad and will not be tolerated here.


----------



## Wharf Rat

You can't have too many places to buy/sell guns as far as I'm concerned! And Sawman - every forum you are on, you come across as extremely pompous, I personally would never do a gun deal with you on this or any other forum.


----------



## MrFish

Hell, I want the guns back just to make him more butt hurt!


----------



## welldoya

MrFish said:


> I can't believe that this is being debated again. Y'all do know that guns kill people??


Guns don't kill people. Husbands coming home early kill people.


----------



## John B.

The butthurt is flowing.

http://gulfcoastgunforum.com/showthread.php?t=25431

Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## 192

What a vagina.


----------



## bigbulls

Am I the only one that finds it absolutely hilarious and, at the same time, so very sad to watch grown men act like a bunch of pre-teen school girls fighting over the popular boy on the play ground? Grow up.


----------



## MikeH

I'm on the other forum about as much as I'm on this one (a bunch) and I've never had a problem out of either. I think a lot of people who have problem with either site create them themselves. I feel like the GCGF does a great job, but I don't see how having more options ever hurt anybody. The more avenues we have to buy/sell/trade firearms, I think the better it is for the sport. (Whatever sport that may be).


----------



## Jason

The gun forum was started due to the cancellation of gun sales on here. Ian was an active member on here then started his forum. Ian is a good guy and probably bites his tongue on a lot of stuff. I am a member of that one too and have several members on there like I do on here that I don't "entertain".... Will they loose members if they start selling guns on here again who knows? I will still hit both sides but there will always be those members that I wouldn't entertain if they were giving crap away fer free...


And BigBulls hit it on the head, adults acting like kids is hell-arious!!!


----------



## bigbulls




----------



## Try'n Hard

Jason said:


> I will still hit both sides but there will always be those members that I wouldn't entertain if they were giving crap away fer free...
> !!!



It just hit me..... And I think it's worth highlighting since we are talking about the way people act here and over there. I've been a member here for several years and The above quote from Jason is straight up the meanest thing thing I have ever heard him say. He keeps his comments clean, positive, and never gets in an argument. If I were going to start my own forum, I would pay Jason and several others to leave this one and post only on mine
My forum would probably be a big failure since the arguments and rash comments are one of the things that keeps me checking in. 
I like this forum because of the people here - not necessarily what gets traded or discussed


----------



## skullmount1988

Umm, so can we buy/sell/trade guns on here again yet or not? I don't like the other forum, I sign on and can't post anything so I don't even bother with that junk ass forum.


----------



## Jason

Try'n Hard said:


> I would pay Jason and several others to leave this one and post only on mine
> My forum would probably be a big failure since the arguments and rash comments are one of the things that keeps me checking in.
> I like this forum because of the people here - not necessarily what gets traded or discussed


I work purty dern cheap too brother!!!:shifty:


----------



## Downtime2

Still working on the Admins to give us the go ahead.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Jason said:


> I work purty dern cheap too brother!!!:shifty:



If they make you an offer - you owe me!!


----------



## jmunoz

Jason said:


> The gun forum was started due to the cancellation of gun sales on here.


This ^^^. I dont really have a dog in this fight but they all should be grateful. the ONLY reason that forum is there is because the pff stopped gun sales. And all of the members over there talking about "I havnt been on pff since this forum was started". well apperantly you was in the wrong place anyway there genuis read the forum name Pensacola FISHING forum. Seeya!


----------



## welldoya

I frequent both forums and don't see a problem with either one. I really don't see why there is such a competition and bad blood between the two.
Like somebody said earlier, those that have a problem with either, might have just created that problem themselves.
I don't understand all the name-calling, etc. Both forums have mostly good people and a few jerks. I've learned to sort them out.


----------



## BananaTom

Downtime2 said:


> Still working on the Admins to give us the go ahead.


In my opinion, the admins should give the go ahead. 

After all, a forum is rated by its number of posts, threads, and general activity. The more activity, the higher the rating, the higher the rating, the more they can charge advertisers.

Like radio stations, they are rated, and their ratings directly affect the income and profits. The more listeners and high wattage output, the more they earn.

So go ahead Admin, make more money, allow guns to be sold.

Free Enterprise Baby.

And if they elect to sell it, it will be worth more than when they purchased it from Chris.


----------



## southern yakker

I'm all for it! I'm a member on the other forum but hardly get on because this forum is way better and with the amount of members you are more likely to get a reply on a question and it makes it easier and faster to sell items With the larger audience.


----------



## captaindye251

Try'n Hard said:


> I like this forum because of the people here


 something so sweet coming from such a violent deer hulker lol


----------



## Splittine

Being added as we speak. Should be official soon.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Splittine said:


> Being added as we speak. Should be official soon.


----------



## jspooney

Splittine said:


> Being added as we speak. Should be official soon.


 good job. I believe this is the right move.


----------



## RobertD

*Curious*



Splittine said:


> Being added as we speak. Should be official soon.


Been a member on here since before the gun sale ban was instituted. Also a member there since. 

Was not checking in regularly when it went on so unsure as WHY the ban happened. Can I ASK? 

If activity by (presumably former) members of PFF caused others to share criminal (or other) liability, how do the other gun groups (and the GCGF) avoid this problem? 

If gun sales come back here how will this be avoided in the future?

Why the push to re institute the practice on here? Doesn't seem like the PFF has suffered for its absence. Will it benefit PFF bringing it back? 

Keep in mind, NONE of these questions are intended to be stirring the pot. Met Capt. Jon Pinney a few years ago and think a lot of him. Just curious


----------



## Jason

RobertD said:


> Been a member on here since before the gun sale ban was instituted. Also a member there since.
> 
> Was not checking in regularly when it went on so unsure as WHY the ban happened. Can I ASK?
> 
> If activity by (presumably former) members of PFF caused others to share criminal (or other) liability, how do the other gun groups (and the GCGF) avoid this problem?
> 
> If gun sales come back here how will this be avoided in the future?
> 
> Why the push to re institute the practice on here? Doesn't seem like the PFF has suffered for its absence. Will it benefit PFF bringing it back?
> 
> Keep in mind, NONE of these questions are intended to be stirring the pot. Met Capt. Jon Pinney a few years ago and think a lot of him. Just curious



The only activities that tend to ruffle feathers are those who get on a forum fer the sole purpose of selling. Those that have to positive input on the forum itself. People got PO'd when their posts were deleted due to rules that were not followed. This will still ruffle said feathers when folks register just to sell items. Most forums want you to be a member fer so long or have so many post to sell an item, then bumping will only be allowed once in a certain time frame. The main part is fer folks to READ RULES.

As fer liability issues, those fall on the seller...It would be no different then you going to a garage sale and buying a gun from an individual. The folks that live outta state will have to understand the rules and regulations of sales and have a FFL to complete transactions.

Will gun sales benefit the PFF. Depends on your definition of benefit. Will more people sell guns and stuff on here, YES. There are folks on here that are comfortable with other members which make transactions smoother. A rating system will more then likely be used to rate your experience with a seller/buyer. Will it steal members??? No, members will remain loyal to the forum they like most. It will help PFF members like myself for doing business on here. I will still go to the gun forum and check daily and I'm sure that is just like alot of folks.


----------



## Splittine

Everything will be live Monday


----------



## whome

RobertD said:


> Met Capt. Jon Pinney a few years ago and think a lot of him. Just curious



Thanks Robert... Will send you a pm shortly. Hope all is well buddy!


----------



## Spoolin Up

Splittine said:


> Everything will be live Monday


What time? Wanna put this carbine on


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET

Bigdaddy's said:


> What time? Wanna put this carbine on




Yep, I got a kimber to trade.


----------



## joel6180

I am looking forward to seeing some guns for sale on this forum. Hope there are some revolver and lever action rifle sellers!


----------



## jim t

H&K 40 USP Compact LEM... 

Oh wait... Monday...

Jim


----------



## Telum Pisces

Splittine said:


> Everything will be live Monday


Monday is almost over!:whistling:


----------



## Downtime2

:sleeping:Waiting on Admin.....


----------



## Telum Pisces

Downtime2 said:


> :sleeping:Waiting on Admin.....


Easier to ask for permission. That's what I always live by.:thumbup:


----------



## Splittine

Telum Pisces said:


> Easier to ask for permission. That's what I always live by.:thumbup:


They've already gave the approval....mods can't create new sections so leaves us waiting on them.


----------



## Jason

Telum Pisces said:


> Monday is almost over!:whistling:


What Jon, you gonna sell all your guns so you can start using a rock to give the deer a fair chance????:001_huh::whistling::001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## hjorgan

*a-salt weapon for sale*

70 bucks, or you can order off Amazon cheaper.
Either way, one of the coolest weapons I own.


----------



## auburn17

Thanks for bringing it back!! I have never been on GCGF and don't plan to. 

This is my go to site for HUNTING and FISHING, makes sense that we should be able to come here and buy rods or guns.

If the bad apples start giving people trouble, ban them. Heck with a "warning", let there 1st warning be getting banned from ALL classified's for a month on the 1st offense and life for the next screw up


----------

